

Adobe Releases Original Photoshop Source Code - fargo_limit
http://www.theverge.com/2013/2/14/3990378/original-adobe-photoshop-source-code-now-available-for-free

======
benologist
Fascinating story after the standard AOL-inspired blog spam.

[http://www.computerhistory.org/atchm/adobe-photoshop-
source-...](http://www.computerhistory.org/atchm/adobe-photoshop-source-code/)

